# The Dreaded Mixture 79



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow.....just wow....

Let me start out by saying that I like a good aromatic. I even enjoy light Lakelands and some odd mishmashes. This was none of the above.

Moist in the pouch, its a mixed color cube cut and has the consistency of a brownie. I grabbed my $2 MM cob (and left the filter in) and filled it up. It packed easily enough and took three lights to get going.

Initial draw had flavors of anise or liquorice. However...as soon as the bowl got going the flavor quickly turned. Now it was a hot and bitey smoke and was ridiculously bad. I quickly backed off and tried for an ultra careful smoke. It tamed the bite, but the flavor was still like burnt dryer sheets. 

Halfway through the bowl and I had to quit. This was truly the worst baccy I've smoked to date. I just brushed my teeth for twenty minutes and I still taste it. I'm throwing out the cob!


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

2 dollar cob? Probably the Chinese formaldehyde cured cob to blame since I have heard nothing but glowing reviews of this beloved blend.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Blue_2 said:


> I'm throwing out the cob!


No!! Stick the stem in the ground in the garden and the bowl acts as an insect repellent. Just keep children and pets away from it, although instinct should kick in and they'll avoid it anyhow.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

M79 is one product that will make you brush your teeth! It still amazes me how this stuff is even for sale still?


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

The second I buy a cob, I'll be buying Mixture 79 to go in it. Everyone hates it so much, I've got to see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> The second I buy a cob, I'll be buying Mixture 79 to go in it. Everyone hates it so much, I've got to see what all the fuss is about!


Actually, we're passing a pouch around. It got lost in transit to me, so I bought a new pouch. I'm not sure who's next for this 'Hall of Shame' pass, but it's all boxed up and ready to go. :lol:

1 Firedawg
2 http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/286973-mixture.html - Owaindav
3 http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/287336-mixture.html - Natedogg
4 http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/287688-dreaded-mixture-79-a.html - shannensmall
5 Blue_2


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Blue_2 said:


> Actually, we're passing a pouch around. It got lost in transit to me, so I bought a new pouch. I'm not sure who's next for this 'Hall of Shame' pass, but it's all boxed up and ready to go. :lol:
> 
> 1 Firedawg
> 2 http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/286973-mixture.html - Owaindav
> ...


Oh man I would so sign up but I'm moving in 5 days. And I'd just feel terrible if I was responsible for losing the pouch and slowing the pass down (everyone screams "OH PLEASE! PLEASE LOSE THE 79! WE BEG YOU!")


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Blue_2 said:


> Actually, we're passing a pouch around. It got lost in transit to me, so I bought a new pouch.


I thought the idea was to pass it around until it was GONE! You're going to replay this nightmarish masochistic exercise from the beginning?


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Of course, this experience is not to be missed!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I still have nightmares...

Everyone that smokes a pipe should experience this tobacco so that you can appreciate what you have in your cellar more.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Firedawg said:


> I still have nightmares...
> 
> Everyone that smokes a pipe should experience this tobacco so that you can appreciate what you have in your cellar more.


:thumb: Precisely! To do so will provide you the right perspective in tobacco evaluation. A baseline reading from which to proceed, as it were. The only problem imo is to efface the taste memory of M79 while you're smoking the other really good blends. So a good cleansing, if such a thing is possible after smoking M79, is necessary.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Gosh this sounds aweful.... I wonder if there are people that are buying this stuff? There must be though.

Thanks for the review. lol


----------



## beaupipe (Feb 16, 2009)

'Twas Hef's favorite tobacco. He's been accused of ruining the lives of many women...but not because of the pics and vids and parties and drugs. They'd spend one evening with him and then years of loneliness while trying to wash the smell of the Mix out of their hair.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Blue_2 said:


> I'm not sure who's next for this


Who's next for a truly unique experience?


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

I hate to say it, but you guys have got my curiosity aroused (along with the many conflicting opinions on TR). I'm going to pick up a sample on one of my next orders .... I'm curious, if nothing else, if it can be anywhere near as foul as what I consider the worst tobacco ever unleashed: Savinelli's Armonia.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

doctorthoss said:


> I'm curious, if nothing else, if it can be anywhere near as foul as what I consider the worst tobacco ever unleashed: Savinelli's Armonia.


Well THAT certainly sounds like it merits a review! Let's have it, John! I'd love to read a tobak smackdown!

Just checking out tobaccoreviews and it looks as though M79 could actually have some competition!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

You should mail the cob with the Mix79 so that people won't have to ruin theirs. Let the cursed pipe roam the lands. Just be sure to clean/replace the stem.

And I am by no means volunteering to go next. I have enough troubles in my life, and I'm not looking for Mix79 to be one. I vote you send the Mix79 to Mount Doom.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

there has to be another sucker in the bunch who dares try it! Speak up!


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Im glad I am not the only one that tossed the cob after smoking 79. I about puked at the false light.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> there has to be another sucker in the bunch who dares try it! Speak up!


I think I have a spare cob floating around somewhere. Bring on the 79, I will put up a review and pass it along.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Zfog said:


> I think I have a spare cob floating around somewhere. Bring on the 79, I will put up a review and pass it along.


Alright Zach! I'll try to head over to the Post Office tomorrow.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Blue_2 said:


> Alright Zach! I'll try to head over to the Post Office tomorrow.


Oh jeez, thanks Dan. lol 
This is going to be interesting! :biglaugh:
We should keep a running list of all the people this has inflicted! (I hope inflicted is the appropriate word):tease:


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

0310 3200 0000 4555 9351

It figures that I wouldn't put things together. I tried to keep things separate and make sure I shipped that package out today, which I did. However the next thing on my list was to go watch John Lester and the Red Sox win over the Angels....I should have mailed it from there!


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> there has to be another sucker in the bunch who dares try it! Speak up!


I can spare a cob for the cause...if course, I was the kid who actually ate fried worms in 3rd grade after reading the book...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LMAO. This thread is great & I'm actually chuckling here. The idea of doing a pass on something so "Dreaded" is as brilliant as it is cruel. Devious even! :rotfl:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. This thread is great & I'm actually chuckling here. The idea of doing a pass on something so "Dreaded" is as brilliant as it is cruel. Devious even! :rotfl:


Well I am a true believer that if I have to suffer others shall too. I bought the pouch on a whim to try and it was so god aweful no person would believe me it was really that bad. Now they know. ainkiller:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I got the "stuff" from Dan and will be giving it a go tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Zfog said:


> I got the "stuff" from Dan and will be giving it a go tomorrow. Wish me luck!


Pax vobiscum.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll wish you luck and to anyone passing by I'll wish this:









:tease:


----------

